# Advice on Arborvitae trees



## Brittanye (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello, I am looking for advice whether I should plant Green Giant or Emerald Arborvitae around my deck for privacy. Located In Upstate NY and deer may be an issue. Someone suggested Green Giant without seeing the location and im just afraid they will be too large for this area.


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

If u don't want deer to eat the trees and make them look like giant [moderator removed]

I suggest green giant 😀


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Dieseldan9 said:


> If u don't want deer to eat the trees and make them look like giant [moderator removed]
> 
> I suggest green giant 😀


 :lol: :lol:

@Brittanye You can consider other conifers as well - what makes you choose an arborvitae?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

If you want instant gratification, Green Giants are your cultivar of choice, but keep in mind they will become monsters very soon after and may need pruning to control their width if close to a building.

Emerald Green are slower growing and they have a tall and very narrow profile which is really the best for close to a building if you have the patience.

Deer generally avoid arborvitaes. Water them well for the first few years after planting if you don't get at least an inch of rain per week during the growing season.

Junipers and their many cultivars are also an option you could look into. They are somewhat more drought tolerant than arborvitaes.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Emerald greens are deer candy. Deer will crush them.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

IMO, leafy evergreens (hollies such as Nellie R. Stevens) are better than conifers and especially if you fear deer. Can tolerate extreme pruning, shape to form/can be trained into tree-form or let it grow wild to maximize width coverage, deer resistant, hardy, has some winter interest with red berries, can tolerate heavy snow (no leaning form after heavy snow dumps).


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Bombers said:


> IMO, leafy evergreens (hollies such as Nellie R. Stevens) are better than conifers and especially if you fear deer. Can tolerate extreme pruning, shape to form/can be trained into tree-form or let it grow wild to maximize width coverage, deer resistant, hardy, has some winter interest with red berries, can tolerate heavy snow (no leaning form after heavy snow dumps).


Keep in mind that hollies are dioecious meaning they have separate male and female plants. If you plant hollies and want berries, make sure you plant at least one male and the rest can be females. If you are planting a row, two males might make sense in case one dies.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Green giant are not touched by deer. Deer LOVE emerald arbs.

But I wouldn't surround the deck with it. Put them near the lot line.

Hollies grow waaaaaaay too slowly.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Dieseldan9 said:


> If u don't want deer to eat the trees and make them look like giant [moderator removed]
> 
> I suggest green giant 😀


That is exactly what all the emerald arbs look like. lol


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Dieseldan9 said:


> If u don't want deer to eat the trees and make them look like giant [moderator removed]
> 
> I suggest green giant 😀


Now I'm curious what the mods removed from your post.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> Dieseldan9 said:
> 
> 
> > If u don't want deer to eat the trees and make them look like giant [moderator removed]
> ...


https://www.fairwaygreeninc.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Deer-Repellent.jpg

I'll be circumspect in my language.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Dieseldan9 said:
> ...


I've seen much more suggestive plantings than that, LOL!


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

This is what my Green Giants look like. I have deer in my yard constant.


----------

